# Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2009)

*Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (10. Dezember 2009)

*Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

hört sich gut an.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> hört sich gut an.



joar sieht ganz gut aus das teil, obwohl ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein beatle fan bin. schick schick!


----------



## rebel4life (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

Was passiert bei nem ring of death, wenn die die Konsole austauschen?


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Was passiert bei nem ring of death, wenn die die Konsole austauschen?





Stimmt...dann bekommt man eine Standard-Version zurück


----------



## B00 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

Deswegen würde ich mir die 360 auch nicht kaufen


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

Wer Silent PC-Fan ist kann mit dem Höllenlaufwerk der 360 sowieso nicht leben.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

Der Preis ist ordentlich von der Xbox, aber das ist für einen guten Zweck kann ich voll verstehen. Die Xbox sieht auch noch super gut aus.


----------



## Brotkruemel (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Limitierte Xbox-360-Konsole im Beatles-Design bei ebay zugunsten von Ärzte ohne Grenzen*

£1,200.00 hat die Auktion gebracht, nicht schlecht...


----------

